# Stickers



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been looking for stickers for my board (especially in yellow) and I know to check my local shops and what not but are there any good websites you guys know of? :dunno:


----------



## boarder3 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had a lot of luck emailing companies asking for some. Explain your cause and odds are theyll hook you up. Usually you just have to send them an envelop with a stamp


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i sent emails to a lot of companies asking for stickers, and while they'll all kindly send you some, they're by no means diecuts or something made to put on your snowboard.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

My city has a store that makes novelty license plates and vinyl decals for vehicle windows and what not. They can make any diecut for your snowboard, just give them the size you need and the color. You should check if your town has a specialty store like this, it's probably your best bet


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

eBay.

10char


----------



## gerikaiscool (Jan 14, 2010)

How do you cut stickers to fit perfectly on your board?


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

gerikaiscool said:


> How do you cut stickers to fit perfectly on your board?


with a razor blade.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Check out the link here, mailing addresses to a lot of the companies. Send a SASE with return postage and they'll probably hook you up.

Want Free Snowboarding Stickers? Here’s A Master Mailing List! - BCKCNTRY.com


----------

